# Baby belly?



## Dee214 (May 7, 2022)

This is an 8 year old mare we just brought home from a lady who was able to get them out of a not so great of a situation.
This mare was being kept in a small area with a 2 year old stud and her 3 year old daughter…who was still nursing off her. 
….is this looking like a baby belly? Worm belly? Too much feed for a mini belly? 
She is still bagged up, but it’s going down a bit since her baby(adult baby!) has been weaned.
She’s in need of some TLC and vet care, but I’m excited to give her a better life and I love groundwork so looking toward to the work.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (May 7, 2022)

I could see her going either way. There’s a good chance she’s bred but I’d suspect if so she’s early on. It’s VERY possible the colt could have bred her as a yearling, but more likely for a 2 year old. She looks pleasantly plump to me. I’d recommend you get a fecal done before you deworm her. What is she being fed? Low protein can cause a belly too. But she doesn’t look cresty or like she has fat pads. If she’s had several foals, it may be that she’s just got a broodmare belly too. If you can, a vet can do an external ultrasound or a blood test to confirm or rule out. Would at least tell you if you need to prepare for a baby.


----------



## Dee214 (May 7, 2022)

If so, I’m hoping the colt isn’t hers. I’m thinking hopefully not, because she was nursing the 3 year old. 
Her neck and chest are a bit thick. She was on a dairy farm so I’m thinking she was on a height alfalfa hay, but honestly I’m not sure. Her poor filly/mare and the stud had their hoofs curling up from no farrier work. 
The vet is coming out Monday for my other mare so she will be seen then.


----------



## Taz (May 7, 2022)

I'd agree with you if she was nursing the 3 year old then the colt probably isn't hers. I'd get a blood test done but still keep a casual eye on her even if it comes back negative, they've been known to be wrong. I'm not one of the baby pros but I always go with hug their belly and try to feel definite foal movement, it normally starts at about 7 months. 
Thank you for giving her a good home, love her markings!


----------



## Dee214 (May 9, 2022)

Could just be a twitch, but wasn’t sure if this was movement in her belly.
I’m going to see what the vet says. I’m thinking “try” to get some blood work. She extremely jumpy and always on high alert. Trying to keep things as calm and quiet with her, but if bred she is going to need some extra care and vaccines. 
I put her with our old rescue mare who’s very mellow. I really wanted to quarantine her, but she extremely herd bound to the point I felt it would actually cause her quite a bit of harm to not be directly with another horse. She was in quarantine at the home of the lady who rescued her for 3 weeks so makes me feel a bit safer.


----------

